
Ask HN: What is your most favorite programming language ever? - alg0rith
And what tools do you use it with?
======
mindcrime
I don't really have a "most favorite programming language ever". I think of
languages as tools and try to keep a focus on "use the right tool for the
job". I don't reach for C++ for writing webapps as a rule, and I wouldn't
reach for Prolog to write an OS kernel.

That said, my primary language for most "general purpose" tasks these days is
Groovy. I also lean towards Java for many things, due to familiarity. I have a
soft spot for C++ as well, which I probably would have called "my favorite
language" years ago.

Lately I've been working on adding R and Octave to my arsenal, and I have to
admit, I'm really liking Octave.

But I just bought a Swift book earlier tonight, so who knows what the future
may hold...

------
csixty4
I don't think I'll ever love a programming language like I loved ANSI C in
1996. I slept with the K&R book under my pillow. When my friends were getting
into tarot cards & crystals, I did divination by picking random passages from
that book. It was my first "real" programming language, and the one that led
me to understand computers on a completely different level.

Today, I guess I'd say JavaScript. I mostly write "vanilla" JavaScript with
the help of grunt for minifying (switching to webpack soon). It has it's rough
spots, but they're ones I've known for decades now. It's everywhere. It's
multi-paradigm.

------
stray
Common Lisp.

The only tool I use with it, I guess would be emacs. Unless by "tool", you
mean libraries.

However, it's Ruby (often generated by Common Lisp) that puts food on the
table these days -- and Python that I'm using to plot my (positive) escape
from the workforce.

Both Ruby and Python are weaker languages that share some of the Lisp spirit.
Ruby in fact, is derived from Emacs Lisp.

One of my side projects is an attempt to jack libraries from Python -- which
will, if successful, make Common Lisp more usable as a day-to-day programming
language.

------
vorg
After discovering Haskell (lazily-evaluated functional) and Lisp (actually,
Clojure), I'd have to say them. For anything close to the metal where pauses
for garbage collects don't matter, Go. And of course HTML. (Tho I realize some
people out there won't count as a PL non-Turing Complete languages like HTML
and Groovy as used in virtually every Gradle build script out there.)

------
lucozade
My favourite language is Lua. Not so much for the language per se although
it's pleasant to use. But it's very simple so if it doesn't fit exactly what I
need I just change it. I use luaj too if I'm going to need to use JVM
libraries.

For that reason I tend not to use luajit so much. Although it's a
technological marvel, it's nothing like as hackable for a mere mortal like me.

------
mveety
Plan 9 C and the rc(1) shell by far. Plan 9 C is still C but has a lot of
things fixed and the plan 9 libs are great. The rc(1) shell I like because its
much more consistent than any other shell I've used.

------
tetonraven
C#

------
ben_jones
I want to be up-voted on hacker news so Python twothree is by far the GOAT
programming language. Go-lang is fucking trash (until the next major point
release in which case it becomes vice-GOAT). Django was what god made when he
decided to refactor the bible, and is thus elevated to language status. Rust
is gonna take over the world. And I currently have 103 side projects in React.

